# تقنية النانوتكنولوجي وتطبيقاته والكتب المساعدة ...



## مهندس المحبة (27 مايو 2009)

*كيف تعمل النانوتكنولوجي؟*
في القرن العشرين بلغت مساحة شركة هنري فورد لتصنيع السيارات حوالي 8000 متر مربع في ولاية ميتشيغن الأمريكية. استخدمت كل هذه المساحة لتصنيع السيارات على مسار طويل طوله 144 كيلومتر ليتخصص كل جزء من هذا المسار في مرحلة من مراحل تصنيع وتجميع السيارات. واعتبر هذا المصنع من اكثر مصانع السيارات كفاءة، حيث كان يمتلك أكبر مساحة مخصصة للعمل.


*ترس ذري يمثل Nanogears*​ 







 

عصر التلفزيون والكمبيوتر والطائرة من أهم مظاهر التطور في القرن العشرين ولكن عصر النانوتكنولوجيا هو المستقبل الذي ينتظرنا بكل ما يحمل من تكنولوجيا لها ميزاتها ومخاطرها.
إن النانوتكنولوجيا هو اسم كبير يخفي في طياته العديد من مواضيع البحث العلمي التي تتعامل مع الأجسام التي بحجم النانومتر (النانومتر هو جزء من البليون متر اي ان النانومتر هو 1/1000,000,000 متر)، في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نلقي الضوء على هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة.

*ما هي التكنولوجيا النانوية*



 



 


في هذه الصورة نلاحظ وجود ترس لجزء من محرك نانوتكنولوجي بحجم حبيبة غبار وفوقه حشرة وهذا يوضح أن العلماء يستطيعون صنع آلات صغيرة بصغر حبيبة الغبار! (حجم حبيبة الغبار يوازي حجم ربع نقطة عادية على الصفحة) هذا المثال جزء فقط مما يمكنلهذه التكنولوجيا أن تحقق.​ 



*أصل مصطلح التكنولوجيا النانوية أو النانوتكنولوجي*​ 

تم إدخال مصطلح التكنولوجيا النانوية لأول مرة عام 1974 وذلك من قبلالباحث الياباني نوريو تانيغوشي عندما حاول بهذا المصطلح التعبير عن وسائلوسطرق تصنيع وعمليات تشغيل عناصر ميكانيكية وكهربائية بدقة ميكروية عالية. أما البوابة إلى عالم الذرات فقد تم فتحها عام 1982 عن طريق الباحثينالسويسريين جيرد بينيغ وهاينريش رورير، حيث قاما بتطوير الميكروسكوبالأكثر دقة من أجل مراقبة الذرات وإمكانية التأثير بها وإزاحتها وبعدإنجازهما المشترك بأربع سنوات 1986 حصلا على جائزة نوبل. في عام 1991اكتشف الباحث الياباني سوميو ليجيما الأنابيب النانوية المؤلفة فقط منشبكة من الذرات الكربونية وبالقياس تم الحصول على مقاومة شد أعلى منمقاومة شد الفولاذ بعشرة مرات وأكثر قساوة واستقراراً من الماس بمرتين علىالأقل. إن الطلب على المنتجات النانوية آخذاً بالازدياد والنمو، ففي عام 2001 بلغ معدل الإنفاق العالمي على المجال النانوي حوالي 54 مليار يورو،هذا وتشير التوقعات بأن هذا المبلغ سوف يتضاعف أربعة مرات حتى عام 2010.


*البناء باستخدام الذرات*



 


 



 

*مجموعة تروس ذرية تستخدم في تصنيع الآلات الناتوية*​ 

تعتمد التكنولوجيا النانوية على التشبيك والتنسيق بينالعلوم البيولوجية والفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية والإلكترونيةوعلم المواد وتقنية المعلومات وذلك من أجل دراسة الهياكل البنائية للمادةالحية واللاحية، وكما حدث في القرن العشرين من تبدل في حياة الشعوب كنتيجةلثورة المعلومات والاتصالات بدأت علائم تبدل جذري جديد بالظهور بفعلالتطورالهائل في مجال التكنولوجيا النانوية والبيولوجية والنانوبيولوجية والميكروية والبصرية.
*هناك ثلاثة مراحل للوصول إلى مواد واجهزة والات مصنعة بالتكنولوجيا النانوية هي:*
(1) العلماء عليهم ان يتمكنوا من التأثير والتحكم بكل ذرة من الذرات المكون للمادة، وهذا يعني تطوير طريقة للامساك بالذرة وتحريكها إلى المكان المطلوب، وفي الحقيقة تمكنت شركة IBM في العام 1990من كتابة اسم الشركة على بواسطة ترتيب 35 ذرة من ذرات عنصر الزينون على سطح بلورة من النيكل واستخدموا علماء شركة IBM في ذلك جهاز الميكروسكوب الذري *atomic force microscopy*​ 


 

*صورة تحت الميكروسكوب الالكتروني لكلمة كتبت بذرات الزينون*​ 
(2) المرحلة الثانية وهي تطوير ألات نانويةتسمى المجمع assembler، تبرمج مسبقاً لتتحكم في الذرات والجزيئات،وحيث أن مجمع واحد يحتاج إلى الاف السنين ليصنع مادة من نوع واحد من الذرات لذلك فإن المطلوب هو ملايين من هذه المجمعات تعمل مع بعضها البعض لتصنع جهاز أو ألة أو مادة.​ 


 
(3) ليتمكن العلماء من تطوير ملايين المجمعات فإن أجهزة نانوية تسمى المستنسخات replicators تكون مبرمجة لتبني هذه المجمعات.​ 


 
نستنتج مما سبق أن التكنولجيا النانوية تحتاج إلى بلايين من المستنسخات لبناء البلايين من المجمعات وهذه لن يزيد حجمها عن مكعب بحجم 1 ميليمتر مكعب والتي بدورها تتحكم في الذرات.​ 
هذا كله لن يرى بالعين المجردة وهذا يعني أن أيدي عاملة من نوع جديد بانتظارنا!​ 

بعض تطبيقات التكنولوجيا النانوية




(3) تمكن علماء ألمانيون من اكتشافوسيلة نانوية جديدة بغية حفظ المخطوطات القديمة وحمايتها من التلف وتأثيرالعوامل الخارجية.
(4) في عالم الميكانيك الهندسي حقق الباحثون نتائج مذهلة في مجال السيطرةعلى عمليات الاهتراء والصدأ والتآكل الميكانيكي والكيميائي، وكذلك في مجالالتغلب على الاحتكاك الميكانيكي حيث أنه سيتم الاستغناء عن موادالتزييت والتشحيم، وهذا ما يساعد على إطالة عمر الآلة وزيادةكفاءتها.
(5) في مجال صناعة السيارات تم استخدام طرقومواد نانوية جديدة في مجالات الطلاء والتغليف والعزل والمساهمة في تخفيف وزنالسيارات وزيادة صلادتها وبالتالي تخفيض مصروفها من الوقود. وهناك العديد منالأبحاث في مجال تطوير وتصنيع عجلات السيارات والتي ستكون لها خاصيةالتلاؤم الأتوماتيكي مع ظروف الطقس وطبيعة الأرض والعوامل الخارجيةالأخرى.
(6) تمكن الباحثون الألمان من تخزين المعلومات في ذرات قليلة وقراءتها، وإذا ما استمر النجاح في هذاالاتجاه فإنه سيصبح قريباً من الممكن تخزين كل ما تم إنتاجه من الأدبالعالمي على رقاقة بحجم الطابع البريدي.
(7) لقد فتحت التكنولوجيا النانوية آفاقاً جديدة في المجال الطبي والجراحي،هناك دراسات عديدة من أجل تطوير روبوتات نانوية والتي يمكن إرسالها إلىالجسد للتعرف على الخلايا المريضة وترميمها وكذلك للتعرف على محرضاتالأمراض ومعالجة الأمراض المستعصية والأورام الخبيثة.


 







إن الأمثلة التي تم طرحها فيما سبق لا تشكل سوى غيض من فيض تطبيقاتالتكنولوجيا النانوية والتي بدأت برسم ملامح المستقبل القادم. ومازالت تتسرب من وقت لآخر،معلومات عن مشروعات طموحة تجري فيبعض مراكز البحوث بالعالم، منهافكرة لبناء محركات في 


 

*مراجع*
http://www.royalsoc.ac.uk/landing.asp?id=1210
http://encyclopedia.quickseek.com/index.php/Nanotechnology
http://physicsweb.org/articles/world/17/8/7​ 
يتبع
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مايو 2009)

هذه بعض الكتب في الروابط أدناه أرجو الأستفادة وقريبا سوف أكمل المجموعة بكتب أخرى ...



*Nanotechnology For Dummies*
*by:* Richard D. Booker, Earl Boysen 








*رابط صفحة التحميل*

http://ifile.it/zjc6ioy/nanotechnology_for_dummies_0764583689.rar

وهذه روابط أخرى لكتب أخرى ...
http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/s1.rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/IntroductionToNaon.rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/ch1.rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/Nano Research at Universites & Cv.rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/b1.rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/Nano Technology Programs at -KFUPM &KAU..rar

http://www.nanoksu.org/pdf/t1.rar
أرجو أن لاتنسوني من الدعاء ...​


----------



## ريم سعد (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مهم ورائع تسلم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع ..........


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد


----------



## mahelosta (30 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك والى المزيد*
اريد كتاب اساسيات هندسة كيميائية مترجم​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مايو 2009)

لم أجد كتاب مترجم عن الأساسيات فقط يوجد أنكليزي وهذا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9391448...and_Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.html


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (30 مايو 2009)

تحياتي وامنياتي الخالصة لك زميلي العزيز مهندس المحبة على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على بحث يخص الموضوع مع عملية التطبيق و( بروسيجر )
ساكون ممنون لو واصلت تناول هذا الموضوع فهذه التكنولوجيا مهم جدا التعرف عليها وعلى كيفية تطبيقها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله أضيف لها بالقريب العاجل تكملة لها لمساعدتك ومساعدة أخواني في الملتقى من معرفة هذه التقنية وفوائدها ..........


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (31 مايو 2009)

هل هناك تطبيقات للموضوع في العراق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأعتقد يوجد في تطبيقات الأجهزة الطبية موجودة الأن في العراق ........


----------



## abuhussah (26 يونيو 2009)

*Can you help me please*

One million thanks for you about the value information of Nanotechnology 

Salam
​ مهندس المحبة
Can you help me to get on any details about the relationship between the genetics and Nanotechnology if you know any books or website or article relate to (Genetics or biotechnology or genetic engineering or stem cells) and Nanotechnology, please send me on my email which below? 
Thanks a lot for you.
your brother Khalid From United Kingdom

note : please don't write email address because this is forbidden and thanks


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

hi my brother Khalid
this book i think help u 
send to me in private msg if this help u and if u want any book else iam with u and send me the name of the book and the ISBN of it 
and iam search the book to u 
god bless u

Chromosome Nanoscience and Technology 
by Kiichi Fukui, Tatsuo Ushiki

http://ifile.it/i0ms7v5/1420044915.zip
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/44148442/57fcf9e2/Fuku9781420044911.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/70572030/Fuku9781420044911.rar​


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

مهندس المحبم انا جدا مذهولة لان المنتدى رائع وراقي ومحترم ومفييييييييييييييييد انا من كل قلبي بشكرك عكل المواضيع المهمة والمتميزة والله يوفقكم


----------



## حيدر الملاح (1 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايدك على المعلومات الراقية وانشاء الله يوم النا نتجه الى مثل هكذا اتجاهات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله التقدم إلى الأمام بفضل الخبرات التي توجد لدينا وبفضل مساعدة جميع الأخوة في الملتقى ودمت بخير ...


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع ........


----------



## إيهاب دعبول (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرأ لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

كل الهلا فيكم أخوتي وكل همي ومبتغاي هو أفادتكم علميا وهندسيا ونطور خبراتنا الهندسية سويا ...


----------

